# update on the life of becca...



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

so.... things are finally startin to look up  got a cna prn job almost 2 weeks ago... start orientation this monday... got a call this last week for another job full time cna n orientation starts tuesday... so i get to sit in class 3 days a row n get paid  kinda like school only i already know all the info and they pay me instead of the other day around... 

been makin friends left n right lately. mostly dudes n can't complain about that lmao  serisously tho. been stayin busy n got outta my weird lil funk i was goin thru. been goin to movies, bowlin, playin pool, takin the dogs out lots. havin lots of fun.  was walkin the dogs home from the lake yesterday with a friend and randomly some lady pulls up behind us sayin she was supposed to meet her son and his dad before he went to jail at 1 but she missed em so she had a bunch of burgers n extra sodas n asked if we wanted em... i was like HECK YEAH!!! hahaha. kinda feels like karma is startin to play nice again.

george got into the obedience classes offered out here and i was super excited to go but didn't have the money to front for the classes (the classes are free but they charge $40 up front and give you $10 back each of the four classes you attend). i actaully met somebody from GP that lives up here and they sponsored george for the classes as well as bringin her pooch to em too!!! ty ty ty again btw katie  first class is today and i'm so excited.

back to yesterday at the lake- nobody was there so i let the dogs off leash and started throwin the stick into the water. lacey loves to fetch sticks outta the water so i figured i would get her some exercise. well my lil george went in after her a few times and actually swam!!! omg i was so excited. i felt like a proud mommy. he was lookin a lil scared n i was definately ready to go in after him but he did so well. my lil boy can swim  think we're ready for campin!

anyhow- its such a relief that things are finally starting to line up. tough thinkin about what it took to get here and how much stress i've had and all of that. I am so so ready for work and to have money and be able to pay rent and not worry about dog food n bills goin to collections and all that. ugh. note to self and any other silly girls- don't move across country for a boy  hahaha. seriously tho. i'm glad i am who i am and have learned that i have a lot more balls than i ever knew  i love my family n they have been there for me this entire time. and ty GP family. chat was probly the best thing to keep me sane for a few months. ronnie, kg, matt, jon, david, tye. love you guys. ugh. i'm gettin all mushy. lmao. much love peeps. let ya know how the class goes later.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's great Becca  I'm glad your outta that fog and things are looking up  It'll just keep getting better from here.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! Congrats Becca!! Glad everything is startin to look up for you and your babies!! Best of luck to you. Hope to talk to you in chat some more!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

p.s. george did so good in class the other day  he keeps makin me so proud. i think its so funny that i feel he has so much work to do but compared to a lot of dogs he's a little angel  i know he still has lots of growing to do and i continue to work with him but it made me feel like we actually have made great progress. he is gettin to be such a big boy!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's great to hear! George is gonna be just as awesome as you train him to be! Isn't that funny how you can think your own dog needs vast improvement, then when you see how other people's dogs behave, you see yours isn't that bad afterall!? I think it's wonderful!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

welcome back to the happy train.. tough times dont last, tough chicks do!





xoxox


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I dont know you - but I'm happy for you!
I've been in that funk before and could relate. It's funny how one random good thing can swing things around for you. 
What's even better is that you were able to notice! There are a sad few who cant see them.
You are a stronger person now. Be thankful for the things we are able to learn in life - no matter how stinky the lesson was!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

tt557 said:


> I dont know you - but I'm happy for you!
> I've been in that funk before and could relate. It's funny how one random good thing can swing things around for you.
> What's even better is that you were able to notice! There are a sad few who cant see them.
> You are a stronger person now. Be thankful for the things we are able to learn in life - no matter how stinky the lesson was!


lmao. if only you knew. look thru some of my older posts. me n the dogs had a rough start to the year. but yeah. things are finally comin around.

had the first day at the job today, training for the full time tomorrow right after my UA (everybody cross ur fingers for me... oopsies...). if that falls thru tho i had another call on my way home for a job offerin me 13.50 an hour and i pick my shifts so we'll see


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Becca !!! OMG that is so awesome, and I know the Lacey and George are happy to see mom happy lol. You need to get us some vid of lil georgie swimming I wana see !! And girl we are here for you when ever you need us love U!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

No problem again. I have to meet you and George. it's the least I could do after you helped me so much. :3

Sad class today was canceled


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

ps: Yes, I think George and Bruno are the only calm dogs in the whole class.
They're the teachers pets hehehe.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> No problem again. I hate to meet you and George. it's the least I could do after you helped me so much. :3
> 
> Sad class today was canceled


awww ur sweet  i know i was super bummed when i got the email bout no class. probly for the best tho- with all this rain, neither of em have been gettin near enough exercise!!!! hahaha.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> awww ur sweet  i know i was super bummed when i got the email bout no class. probly for the best tho- with all this rain, neither of em have been gettin near enough exercise!!!! hahaha.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. I wrote hate XD:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

